# Tomcat Projekt ohne Eclipse starten



## Tine2 (2. Sep 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in Eclipse ein Tomcat Project erstellt und das läuft auch alles wunderbar.
Nun möchte ich das Projekt gerne irgendwie exportieren oder so, damit ich nicht jedes Mal bei der Verwendung des Servlets erst Eclipse starten muss. Also quasi wie ne jar oder so und dann halt noch Tomcat alleine starten.
Was muss ich denn jetzt machen, habe mich schon tot gegooglet und nix gefunden, was mir hilft. 

Bin noch ein Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen und diese Frage ist nicht zu dämlich, sorry schonmal dafür, dass ich mich vllt etwas "unprofessionell" ausdrücke. 

LG Tine


----------



## Noctarius (2. Sep 2009)

In ein war packen, Tomcat starten, ins Webapp Verzeichnis schieben, per Browser zugreifen


----------



## Tine2 (2. Sep 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Das mit dem war hatte ich im Internet auch schon gelesen, allerdings nicht gefunden, wo ich das in Eclipse machen kann, bei "Exportieren" gibts die Auswahl nicht.


----------



## Rydl (2. Sep 2009)

echt nich? also mein eclipse hat die funktion, ein projekt als .war-file zu exportieren. die j2ee version von eclipse wirst du ja haben, oder?


----------



## Tine2 (3. Sep 2009)

So also ich habs jetzt gefunden. Wenn ich auf das Projekt rechtsklicke und dann in Properties gehe, kann ich unter "Tomcat" einstellen, wo das .war-File hinexportiert werden soll und wie es heißen soll. (Also dann ins webabb-Verzeichnis)
Dann wieder auf das Projekt rechtsklicken und unter "Tomcat Projekt" auf "Exportiere in die in den Projekteinstellungen ausgewählte war-Datei".
Und dann funktionierts!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2009)

Du nutzt aber hoffentlich nicht das SysDeo PLugin für Tomcat, WTP, teil der JEE Version von Eclipse ist da besser.


----------



## Tine2 (3. Sep 2009)

Hm doch Sysdeo nutze ich, bin da halt durchs googeln drauf gestoßen.
Warum ist WTP besser? Werde mir das dann mal anschauen für Folgeprojekte.


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2009)

Sysdeo ist Uralt,veraltet und mittlerweile irrelevant, ausser man entwickelt für Tomcat 3.3...


----------



## Tine2 (3. Sep 2009)

Ah ok, ja hm. Dann sollte ich mir wohl mal WTP anschauen.
Aber mein aktuell entwickeltes Projekt kann ich doch trotzdem jetzt so lassen, oder ist das jetzt auch veraltet?


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2009)

Kannst ja mal versuchen das in WTP zum laufen zú bringen, wenn du nix großartiges verbockt hast, läuft das sogar besser.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Sep 2009)

Seit Eclipse 3.4 macht das Sysdeo Plugin auch nur noch Probleme. Also spätestens ab dem Punkt sollte man überlegen grundsätzlich das Plugin aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Tine2 (3. Sep 2009)

Ok, danke für den Tip, werde ich mal versuchen, wenn ich Zeit habe!


----------

